# Breeder in South NJ?



## Reevesy (Nov 24, 2012)

We just recently lost our 11yr GS and will be looking at new pups. 
I am looking for a reputable family breeder in southern New Jersey, any thoughts or suggestions?

Any links would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Mercer German Shepherds American lines, small family breeder with conformation lines, OFA etc.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

This is my breeder:
Amari Puppies New Jersey

She's in Atco.


----------

